# Piccino?



## Andyw (May 25, 2015)

Hi all,

looking for a machine and can spend around £700. I have reluctantly dismissed the heavenly and cherub as they are just too big (for some reason all the cupboards in my kitchen are very low, leaving only one space!)

I am pretty keen on fracino as I like the idea of british made, so have arrived at the piccino. Anyone know any reason this is not a good idea? (I know about the de scaling thing).

Or does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative for about the same money? (Seem to be about £650) I have thought about the quick mill silvano and expobar office pulsar, or maybe a little more - bezzera unica?

thanks

andy


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Or a Bezzera BZ02?


----------



## Andyw (May 25, 2015)

Not seen that one, I'll have a look. Thanks


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

L1s are British made.







Seriously there are a number a Piccino owners on here. Also a number of Cherub-ish owners. I for one have been happy with mine. The shower screen seems a bit low on those, thus requiring a slightly smaller does than most e61s (causing me sour shots for quite a while as I was a bit clueless on that). Shouldn't apply to the Piccino though and easy to adjust for even if it does. Also it might require cleaning on arrival if it ships with the protective file like the Ariete does. A bit annoying, but no big deal.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Andyw said:


> Not seen that one, I'll have a look. Thanks


Happens to be one in the for sale section.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Andy, I can do you a brand new Piccino for £650 delivered. Let me k ow if you are interested...

Andy


----------



## Andyw (May 25, 2015)

Thanks andy - my indecisiveness is legendary!

kyle, thanks, but decided a while ago to go for a new machine rather than used.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I cannot comment on the alternatives as I've never had them but re the Piccino, I had one for a couple of years and I was delighted.

I would say its a brilliant little machine to hone your technique, both espresso and milk steaming are ok, might not be the best at temperature stability plus the descaling issues.

Be careful with it as after a while it may infect you with upgraditis, ----well it did that to me.

Ian


----------

